# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  هاااااااام جدا للطلبه بشأن التسجيل

## جسر الحياة

اعلان

على الطلبة مراجعة جريدة المواد من خلال نظام معلومات الطالب

لمعرفة المواد التي تم الغائها 

و مراجعة قسم التسجيل من اجل سحب المواد التي تم الغائها في موعد اقصاه 

الاربعاء الموافق 17/6/2009

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكووووووور يا كبير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

لغوا الشعبه اليوم , ومش مراجعهم الا الاحد

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

[align=center]_ليش هيك يعني  ؟؟؟
_[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

زناخه يا زيد لحتى يوفروا على الجامعه راتب مدرس اما بياخه

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## دمعة فرح

والله ما بصير هيك لاغين المختبر اللي منزله........ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
وهلاء ما في تسجيل........ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
شو بدي اعمل؟؟؟ ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
جامعه من الاخر متى بدي اتخرج وارتاح منهم............. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## جسر الحياة

[align=center] 
مرحبا شباب 

حبيت إحكيلكم إنو أي حد بواجه أي مشكله مهما كانت وإيش ما كان شكلها في إضافة أي ماده الأسبوع القادم فأنا رح كون جاهز 

وإن شاء الله ما رح قصر  مع أي طالب أو صديق إلكم 


وإن شاء الله ما حد بواجه أي مشكله

وشكرا

[/align]

----------


## keana

كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
تعمل هكر للكليه
يا جسر الحياه
]

----------


## جسر الحياة

> كيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تعمل هكر للكليه
> يا جسر الحياه
> ]


 

يعني ممكن ننظر باقتراحك ..  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دروب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

